# 1995 ford probe gt stereo wiring issues



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

In my 1995 ford probe gt, i am wiring a head unit (deck) and I am very confused. I know all the color coding but the only way the deck works is if I connect the power wire (yellow) to the ignition wire (red) and splice them both to the car's constant power wire. Now I know that I *should have connected the igniton from the deck to the cars ignition wire and then the constant power from the deck to the car's constant. The problem with this is when i do that, the deck doesn't function at all. I am sure that it is because something is wrong with the igniton wire from the car i.e. broken, not making a connection, etc. but how would i fix this problem. I would really like it if my stereo would shut off when i turn my car off, not stay on and drown out my battery. Thanks, dirtrdr427

And one more thing when my deck is on if i hold down the source/off button it doesn't shut off, it just switches it to usb source. (i don't have anything plugged into the usb at all) My deck is a pioneer 4100. Brand new.
Thanks again*


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Pretty sure there is a factory AMP in this car, either under the front passenger seat or behind the right rear finish panel. An easy way to know is the wires going into the head unit look like there wrapped in tinfoil, also the wires colors wont be the same as a factory ford wire harness.
Check all fuses, if you connect the power wire yellow, to ignition than you'll have no memory? The reason this is happening and I can only speculate cause I can't see the car, is it's back feeding power to the factory AMP. Witch allows it to turn on, other whys it doesn't(witch means no sound). 
I would advise you to take it to a car audio place let them do it the correct way, you may have already done damage to the head unit brand new or not. If you haven't burned it up than it is well worth the money they charge you to do it right the first time. Course you could just straight wire the speakers to bypass the factory AMP, in witch case replacing the head unit is useless......


----------



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

there is no factory amp. i need to know how to rewire the cars igntion wire. Where do i hook it up to in the car? undereneath the steering wheel? thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dirtrdr427 said:


> there is no factory amp. i need to know how to rewire the cars igntion wire. Where do i hook it up to in the car? undereneath the steering wheel? thanks


http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/902.html

The switched 12 volt wire in blue with a with behind the radio, work your way backwards from there. You can also get an ignition source under under the steering wheel or the fuse panel.
If you need to rewire the ignition than your in the wrong section this is car audio.


----------



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/stereodetail/902.html
> 
> The switched 12 volt wire in blue with a with behind the radio, work your way backwards from there. You can also get an ignition source under under the steering wheel or the fuse panel.
> If you need to rewire the ignition than your in the wrong section this is car audio.


No, I was wondering where the 12v to the stereo is initially started from. But thanks wanyways.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It comes from the fuse panel before that is comes from a panel under the hood, simple fix is run a new one from under the hood fused.


----------



## dirtrdr427 (Nov 18, 2009)

ok now that's what I'm talking about. Thank you. I'll check it out today.


----------

